# How often do you give your toddler a bath in the winter?



## Hazelnut (Sep 14, 2005)

In the summer they get pretty dirty, play in the sand, go swimming, etc. But in the winter he doesn't get very dirty for obvious reasons, and he's in a I'm-afraid-of-the-bath phase. So we've been passing up on the bath as an evening ritual lately. Showering with him in a water sling worked, but wasn't easy, b/c he still clung to me pretty tight. So we've been doing maybe 1-2 times a week. Intellecutally it sounds OK, but I always feel like it's not enough.
So, how often for you toddler?


----------



## Blucactus (Nov 20, 2006)

When he goes in the bathroom and stands at the edge, trying to climb in and it's feasible (not more than once in a day tho).
Or when he starts to smell.
Whichever comes first.


----------



## Starr (Mar 16, 2005)

We do about once or twice a week, she doesn't really get dirty and she has mild ecxema and its better under control when she doesn't bathe as often.


----------



## veganf (Dec 12, 2005)

Every night, in just water.


----------



## DebHibb (Mar 31, 2006)

Usually every other night, unless he has a huge blowout.







Rarely more often than that, sometimes less often. We live in a very dry climate, and oldest DS (they usually take bath's together), has mild excema. Both have dry skin issues though.


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

Ugh...I'm going to get the bad mommy award, but ds gets bathed like once every other week.







:
I wash his diaper area with mild soap and water on washcloth (then rinse with another washcloth) during a diaper change once a day, and wash his hands and face regularly, but we don't stick him in the bathtub that much.


----------



## mackysmama (Jan 11, 2005)

I've always read that children really don't need to be bathed often, especially in the winter months. I think once a week for a toddler is fine, maybe even longer than that if there aren't major food chunks stuck to their hair. Having said that, though, both of my kids love the bath so usually get one every day or every other. But, it is often just for play and not washing (unless, of course, there are chunks, which there often are).


----------



## momtoTnT (Dec 15, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dynamohumm6* 
Ugh...I'm going to get the bad mommy award, but ds gets bathed like once every other week.







:

Then I get the award too! Although in our house, it's more like once or twice a week - DS has eczema as well, but unlike PP, his is better when he's bathed every day. So that's where my bad-mommy award comes from


----------



## MamaPam (Oct 8, 2005)

1-3 times a week. We've hardly been out anywhere except for groceries.

-Pam


----------



## mamamaris (Jul 12, 2006)

Our kids get bathed maybe twice a week in the winter. Unless I'm exhausted and can't think of anything fun to do so I'll put them in the bath and they play while I sit there


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dynamohumm6* 
Ugh...I'm going to get the bad mommy award, but ds gets bathed like once every other week.







:
I wash his diaper area with mild soap and water on washcloth (then rinse with another washcloth) during a diaper change once a day, and wash his hands and face regularly, but we don't stick him in the bathtub that much.

That's my approach, too. I'd guess my kids get a bath once every 5-9 days. It really depends on many factors. They don't get bathed daily in the summer, either...but more frequently than right now.


----------



## MotheringHeart (Dec 18, 2005)

Once or twice a week. I don't think kids get *that* dirty and my kids all have excema and extra dry skin which is made soooo much worse by washing. In the summer we try and do every other day or every two days. But again, when we are in the kiddie pool, they are kinda getting a washing of sorts, so I don't worry about it *too* much!


----------



## leafwood (Jun 15, 2004)

Since it's gotten colder here (finally!) we've been doing bath every other night. Dd really enjoys bath and it's been a part of her sleep-time routine for a long time so it's nice. She has really dry skin though so I try to skip a day during these months.


----------



## amj'smommy (Feb 24, 2005)

Ds#2 (28m) gets bathed every other night just because my older dc (school aged) get baths every other night... well ds#1, dd takes a shower. It's usually Sunday night (since Monday is school) then Tues, Thurs then not again until Sunday. He LOVES the tub and would take a bath every night if I had the energy


----------



## 425lisamarie (Mar 4, 2005)

Whenever DS wants (2.5). This morning he wanted to play in bubbles but he only got in and then before sitting wanted out....so I just splashed his bum with water and he probably won't want to again for another few days.

Honestly my skin is so dry and I personally don't think I stink so sometimes I do every other day or just use a wet washcloth. DH is another story, he's a twice a day or else









Summer they are playing in water a lot so we still don't do every day.


----------



## roxyrox (Sep 11, 2006)

We do baths every night - ds loves his baths and he has pretty long hair which looks greasy if it is not washed every day!

You guys must have clean kids - my ds is filthy at the end of the day even in winter! He generally has weetabix in his hair, mud under his nails and paint on all different parts of him







He needs that bath at 7pm every night!!!!


----------



## coobabysmom (Nov 16, 2005)

I'd really like to reduce his bathing to 2-3 a week because his skin has gotten really dry but that's not going to happen!

After dinner each night, ds runs to the bathroom door, bangs on the door and says "bat, bat, bat!" So a bath it is with a little oil and lotion afterwards!


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

DD has eczema but loooooves her bath so we do bathe every night using a mild soap every other day or so, and a yummy homemade oil/beeswax lotion after. It's an important part of her bedtime ritual. Also she gets just a dirty playing indoors and in snowy parks during the winter as she does in the summer...plenty of food in the hair, paint on the skin, and sweat where she's covered up. So it's not the "same" sort of dirty (less mud!) but it's still not a nice feeling (or at least so she says).


----------



## ~Heyokha~ (Nov 21, 2006)

dd dictates that. Depending on if food is in her hair and all over her body







it seems to be about 3 xs a week.


----------



## Ex Libris (Jan 31, 2004)

I've been giving him a bath every night as part of his bedtime routine, but lately I've been thinking that it's giving him the crazies rather than calming him. So I'm going to start cutting back to a couple times a week to see what happens.

Kelly


----------



## Ilaria (Jan 14, 2002)

A shower every night, with mom and/or dad (but there's no winter here.


----------



## DevaMajka (Jul 4, 2005)

Somewhere in between twice a week and once every 2 weeks. lol.
It mostly depends on when ds wants a bath. Sometimes I'll push the issue, if he's stinky or dirty, but mostly I can wipe him off with a wet cloth and he's good to go.


----------



## ceay05 (Oct 9, 2006)

We give ds a bath every other day or everyday depending on what was for dinner.


----------



## Yo Becca (Apr 17, 2005)

I feel like the odd one out - DD gets a bath everyday. It's part of her bedroom routine. She does have dry skin, so we lather up with lotion after and aquaphor on her face to keep her silky smooth. She loves it. Sometimes if we end up staying somewhere late or get otherwise occupied, she misses a day, but it probably more often that she also wants to join DH or I in the shower in the morning, so she's more likely to get 2 baths a day than miss a day!

She generally needs it everyday, I must say. she's a pretty dirty kid - although I could probably wrestle her down and wipe off her hands/face/fanny and get her clean enough.


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)

Every night as its part of our routine. Soap is only used once a week and hair only washed once a week.


----------



## birdie22 (Apr 1, 2005)

I'm in the 1-2 times a week camp (and boy am I relieved to know I'm not alone!)


----------



## Igraine (Jul 1, 2006)

My dd likes to exfoliate her face with a small portion of her dinner each night and really likes pasta and potatoes in her hair as a mousse....so....she gets a bath every couple of days or more if the damp clothe just doesn't cut it. She has really curly hair so she has developed some nasty little knots in her hair if we don't wash it pretty regularly.

I do not always wash her body with soap because of the cold weather and she has kind of sensative, fair skin like me.


----------



## NamastePlatypus (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momto l&a* 
Every night as its part of our routine. Soap is only used once a week and hair only washed once a week.

same here


----------



## kennedy444 (Aug 2, 2002)

Almost every night. Not because she needs it but because she wants it. I don't mind, it means 20 minutes or so of quiet, reading or just sitting/relaxing time for me.


----------



## KathinJapan (Mar 25, 2003)

We take a bath everynight. In Japan it is part of the culture. Our new tub is big and all 3 of us get in there together. However 3 year old DD rarely gets any soap or shampoo. Sometimes she will ask for it, but most nights it is just getting wet and playing in the water and singing songs. She has long hair and I put some California Baby leave in conditioner in twice a week or so to help reduce tangles. I do shampoo after the pool, but we have not been in a month.
Kathryn


----------



## sebarnes (Feb 2, 2005)

Um...maybe once a week? And we don't always use soap. It used to be about once every two weeks, but we've moved it up a little more because her hair was getting kind of icky. She actually loves playing in the water, but has had a major hairwashing phobia which required a complicated routine of me sitting on the edge of the tub nursing her while DH washed her hair. She's getting better now, so it's not so much of a horror to wash her hair once a week. And frankly, even in the summer she didn't bath that much unless she was icky in a way that couldn't be wash clothed off. We live in a nasty dry climate and her skin would crack and fall of if we washed her more often and/or used soap everytime.


----------



## C99 (Apr 7, 2003)

About every other day. I know it is not as good for her skin, but she enjoys the bath and it's part of our bedtime ritual. I never use soap, so it's just water and toys. I wash her hair about once/week.


----------



## Mama~Love (Dec 8, 2003)

Yikes, I'm really, really bad. Maybe once every 2 weeks or so. Just slips my mind!!!

ETA: Guess what we're doing tonight







?


----------



## Kenziesmom (Mar 10, 2005)

I know he doesn't need a bath every night..but, he begs for one every night!!! I would rather give him one every few days!! He will run to the bath tub every night and say "BATH" and then he gives me the biggest grin....even when i really don't feel like it...I have to give in!! haha He's 16 mo, and he only says a few words...BATH is his best word!!


----------



## Mama Poot (Jun 12, 2006)

Every day because he always manages to get food or something disgusting in his hair and I have to get it out. His skin has been dry lately though, so we just use soap on his head and face and not on everything else. He loves having his bath before bedtime and loves playing in the water. I think it helps him go to sleep better.


----------



## starbound25 (May 25, 2006)

oh this thread has made me feel so much better!!








the girls get baths usually every three days, sometimes 4 but by then their hair is looking pretty bad
during the summer its usually every other day because it gets so hot and they sweat and we dont have a/c
thanks for this topic!


----------



## Rainbowbird (Jul 26, 2004)

DD, 18 mos., usually gets a bath every night. She likes them and generally has tons of yogurt in her hair by the end of the day. Not to mention grime, paint, crayon, etc. And there's usually a poop that ends up in every crevice and I feel better if she has a bath than just trying to get her clean with a washcloth. Sometimes we skip the soap if she is that dirty, or just use it on the really dirty bits.

We try to skip a night if she's clean by some odd chance.

DS, 4 next month, gets it every other night in winter and every day in summer. His hair gets gross if not washed EOD. He gets a kind of flaky oily thing going on. He likes the bath, too, for the most part.

Personally I'd love to do them both a little less often just due to the labor factor involved! But right now it's just not really possible, at least not by my current standards.


----------



## oats'nhoney (Jan 8, 2007)

My *DH* bathes our 18 month old DS aproximately every 3 days. We are currently living with my IL's & their bathroom is a disgusting pig pen so I refuse to go up there, LOL! I will give him a wipe down (hands/face) daily with water & a bum-sponge bath as needed with water & a little California Baby soap. I don't think toddlers need a bath every single day especially if you have heavy chlorinated water (like my IL's do here..groan.) I take a shower only every other day for that same reason plus I have very sensitive skin.


----------



## babyomom (Jun 14, 2006)

Once a day at night before bed. And usually after lunch depending on what she had for lunch. She loves baths/water. We had her swimming in our pool since she was a month old. She has never had a problem with dry skin. So I would say 1-2 times a day.


----------



## thehappyhippo (Jan 1, 2007)

1 or 2 times a week. We don't do many baths because her skin just gets dried out. She loves baths though.


----------



## JamesMama (Jun 1, 2005)

It was just in the water every day, he likes bath time with Daddy but his skin gets too dry so now it's once maybe twice a week.

I sponge bath under his neck and his diaper area ever day, other than that he doesn't smell.


----------



## Aliviasmom (Jul 24, 2006)

Once or twice a week. Her doctor recommends it. She has eczema and very dry skin. It can be a bit more often in the summer, because it's not as dry. And we usually shower together, instead of me giving her a bath. If she's getting a bath, it's usually someone else giving it to her, because I just don't find it as convenient. I just bought a suction-cup non-skid mat at Target (or ShopKo...not WALMART, their's suck!) for about $10 and stick it to the bottom of our tub. It cuts down on the falls (I don't think she's ever fallen on the mat before) and it's a little padded, so it's not cold like the tub.


----------

